# Serpent 25 mini Wicking



## Rafique (7/9/16)

Afternoon Guys,

Please help, could someone please post pics of the dual deck wicking on the serpent mini 25.

The single coil wicks fine but for the life of me the dual deck leaks like crazy even with the channels stuffed with cotton.


----------



## BigGuy (7/9/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (8/9/16)

Thanks for a very informative video clip @BigGuy. Very helpful. I will be wicking my Serpent 25 just like that. Any thoughts on the single coil wicking method?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/16)

Waine said:


> Thanks for a very informative video clip @BigGuy. Very helpful. I will be wicking my Serpent 25 just like that. Any thoughts on the single coil wicking method?



I will be recording @BigGuy building both the single and dual coils tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (10/9/16)

@BigGuy @RobFisher I built the Serpent 25 with a single coil, SS 24,8 wraps 0.37 Ohm. I wicked it using the Butterfly method exactly as shown in Big Guy's video. It works on the same principle as the double coil.

Man this Atty is amazing! As I said on another post, I have a feeling these will all be sold out @SirVape by the end of the month due to all the hype on this forum. I hope not, as I now want a black one, that's how much I am digging it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/16)

Waine said:


> @BigGuy @RobFisher I built the Serpent 25 with a single coil, SS 24,8 wraps 0.37 Ohm. I wicked it using the Butterfly method exactly as shown in Big Guy's video. It works on the same principle as the double coil.
> 
> Man this Atty is amazing! As I said on another post, I have a feeling these will all be sold out @SirVape by the end of the month due to all the hype on this forum. I hope not, as I now want a black one, that's how much I am digging it!



When you buy your black one @Waine build on the Dual Coil Deck... OMG!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (10/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> When you buy your black one @Waine build on the Dual Coil Deck... OMG!



Do you have the dual coil deck in @Rob Fisher ?

How is it? And what build are you running on it?


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/16)

Akash said:


> Do you have the dual coil deck in @Rob Fisher ?
> 
> How is it? And what build are you running on it?



Yip @Akash! I bought a second one today and @BigGuy did a dual build... similar coils to my single build... 24g Nichrome 7 wraps 3.5mm... came out at 0.33Ω firing at 40 watts! The vape is outstanding!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akash (10/9/16)

Thanks Uncle @Rob Fisher.

Im goin to do that dual build right now 

So tempted to buy a 2nd 1 now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Scouse45 (10/9/16)

So I've followed all the advice given in this tread and generally I believe I build good solid coils so I hav faith in myself. My single coil 7 wrap nichrome spaced build was going nicely very nicely. But somehow it would occasionally feel very hot and burn my lips or a slight dry hit. This made me mad so I took it apart and rewicked carefully following @BigGuy and making it just right checking my coil was well spaced away from the airflow. Give it another go and it spits back a little ans it's hot hot on 25w. After going to work very upset i had to find an answer. Only to remember that my stupid wehe has a preheat function set at 70w frying my poor little solo build. Ag nee well played! Wat a tool!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/16)

Scouse45 said:


> So I've followed all the advice given in this tread and generally I believe I build good solid coils so I hav faith in myself. My single coil 7 wrap nichrome spaced build was going nicely very nicely. But somehow it would occasionally feel very hot and burn my lips or a slight dry hit. This made me mad so I took it apart and rewicked carefully following @BigGuy and making it just right checking my coil was well spaced away from the airflow. Give it another go and it spits back a little ans it's hot hot on 25w. After going to work very upset i had to find an answer. Only to remember that my stupid wehe has a preheat function set at 70w frying my poor little solo build. Ag nee well played! Wat a tool!



What a silly goose! 

BTW both my single and dual Serpent Mini 25 have compressed coils and not spaced.


----------



## Silver (10/9/16)

@Rob Fisher 
I am interested to hear your take on the difference between single and dual
Are you using the same juice?
Is the dual just more vapour or is there a difference in the actual flavour other than just more of it?

Your two devices make a good comparison because its a similar coil that BigGuy used and I am assuming its the same wicking material.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scouse45 (10/9/16)

U using nichrome @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/16)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher
> I am interested to hear your take on the difference between single and dual
> Are you using the same juice?
> Is the dual just more vapour or is there a difference in the actual flavour other than just more of it?
> ...



Hi Ho @Silver the difference is noticeable and almost dramatic... I used the same juice in both of course... Vapour Mountain XXX 3mg.

It's hard to describe the difference but let me give it a go... sweeter more pronounced... both are outstanding but I have to given the Chicken Dinner win to the dual coil.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/16)

Scouse45 said:


> U using nichrome @Rob Fisher ?



Yebo @Scouse45... 24g Nichrome!


----------



## Akash (10/9/16)

Agreed @Rob Fisher 

Did the exact same dual build. Also running xxx 3mg. The juice is smoother and you get more litchi. The menthol isn't harsh either. Very good vape!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/16)

The Tutorial for the Dual Coil setup for the Serpent Mini 25 is busy compiling and will be uploaded shortly @Rafique!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (10/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver the difference is noticeable and almost dramatic... I used the same juice in both of course... Vapour Mountain XXX 3mg.
> 
> It's hard to describe the difference but let me give it a go... sweeter more pronounced... both are outstanding but I have to given the Chicken Dinner win to the dual coil.


I'm definitely be giving the dual deck a try. I'm in love with the single deck and now you mention the dual is even better

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/16)

Tutorial is up!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/robs-ramblings.t8589/page-60

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique (10/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Tutorial is up!
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/robs-ramblings.t8589/page-60


@Rob Fisher thanks alot will check it out. I have given up on the dual deck. Will post feedback

Reactions: Like 2


----------

